
Humans forgot how to be offline - dsego
https://www.patreon.com/posts/31698321
======
woliveirajr
> The pure fact is that human beings (...) don't handle being in constant
> contact with hundreds of people (...) Our brains (and bodies) simply are not
> designed for it

You can't keep track of many details, from different people in those
quantities. As a result all relations are getting superficial, light, almost
inexistent.

------
mojomark
Article retitle" Some Humans..."

